

Ask HN: Do you know any complete food database with UPC code? - asghar07


======
Sparverius
What do you mean by "complete"?

~~~
asghar07
There are services which aggregate food products as a service like
foodessentials.com which claim to have more than 70000+ products but do not
have all of them in their database.

